# Would this be alright . . .?



## AbbyIsANinja (May 20, 2011)

My hedgehog is currently housed in a rather small(but more than the minimum sugguested) cage that was sugguested from her breeder. However, I'm looking to get her a larger cage setup. They do say the bigger the better, right?

Anyways, I was given an idea of a cage set-up by a friend who's had hedgehogs since . . .2001, I believe? So, I was wondering if it would be safe(better safe than sorry). She sugguested a large metal dog crate, with a plastic pan on the bottom and some sort of liner towards the bottom of the sides, as to prevent climbing. I don't know how well that would do, but I'd like to hear others thoughts.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think it would work...Is the top of the cage the same grid-type of thing as the sides as well, or solid? Could you post a picture of the kind of cage you'd use for it? That might help us see what kind of set-up it would be and give a better opinion or more tips for making sure it's safe. The main concerns to watch out for are that they can't climb the sides (which putting plastic covering the walls up at least 8 inches would do the trick) and that you can heat it safely.

However, just another thing to think about, depending on the size of the crate and the cost, as well as your location and availability of supplies, it could be cheaper to make a C&C cage, if that interests you at all. They've been pretty popular with people on here, and you can make a huge cage for not a lot of money (comparatively). They're also pretty easy to make, even if you're not much of a DIY person.


----------



## AbbyIsANinja (May 20, 2011)

I've heard of C&C Cages, and seen many wonderful and creative examples of those homes. I just doubt I would be able to assemble one (they seemed sort of complicated . . .)?

As for an example of the sort of cage, just a regular crate such as this;

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753727

Edit:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753745


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That definitely looks like it'd work. A good way to give it a solid bottom and also create 8-10" walls to prevent climbing would be to see if you can find a sheet of coroplast. You can usually get it at sign stores, if you have any near you. I was able to get a 4'x8' piece for $25, which seems to be around the typical price. All you have to do is measure it to the right size (counting the inches for the walls) cut out the squares on each corner, then score it on one side (not cutting all the way through) and you can fold it up into a box shape and tape it. The coroplast part of this page - http://www.guineapigcages.com/howto.htm - shows how to do that. That's also how to make a C&C, which really isn't too hard! The coroplast part was probably what took me the longest. The cubes just snap together and you can use zipties to reinforce them. But the dog crate would save you some assembly time and trouble, so I can definitely see the appeal in that. Either way, good luck with your new cage!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I know a few people who have used dog crates but IMO there are far better options that are similar or less in price. A dog crate is also easy to escape from so needs extensive modification to make it safe. Also, any cage should be kept off the floor which is the coolest part in a room. Having a dog crate sitting on a desk or table, looks kind of weird and a standard cage or C&C are more visually pleasing options as well as being safer for the hedgehog. 


IMO, a plastic bottomed wire topped rabbit cage or a Ferret Nation are the best cages that are escape proof and provide easy heating options.


----------



## AbbyIsANinja (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the help C:


----------

